
E Ink Introduces “Print-Color” Displays - sohkamyung
https://liliputing.com/2019/12/e-ink-introduces-print-color-displays.html
======
djaque
I'm really looking forward to a good electronic replacement for paper.

After a long search for an e-reader that can handle academic papers, I came up
empty handed. There just isn't a good solution right now since most devices
have a screen that's too small and ebook conversion isn't a good workflow.
Additionally, my field has lots of colorful figures that are hit or miss when
converted to greyscale. The readers that are big enough also seem to get
pretty mixed reviews.

What I really need is a dumb A4 sized e-ink PDF reader. That way I can stop
printing out every article I want to read.

I'm sure that someone could make a killing on this product if it was at the
right price point since most of my friends have a similar need. I was kind of
surprised that nothing exists yet.

~~~
sohkamyung
Maybe keep an eye on the The Open Book Project [1] which is attempting to
create an open-hardware eBook reader.

[1] [https://github.com/joeycastillo/The-Open-
Book](https://github.com/joeycastillo/The-Open-Book)

~~~
tyler109
I exists and it's called ONYX BOOX MAX 3

------
jboggan
I just want an e-ink netbook so I can code outside in full sunlight.

